# Flying Bose 802/502 speakers



## EdKaz (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone have any used SB-8, SB-82 or CSB-5B suspension brackets for some Bose speakers? I can't believe these things are so expensive! I have to hang 6 802s and at least 2 502s for an upcoming boxing event.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 21, 2009)

Personally, and purely for selfish reasons, I'm glad they're expensive:

1.) The high price _might_ prevent amateurs from rigging speakers.
2.) I don't want anything "cheap" suspended over my head, or any of the occupants of my building.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 21, 2009)

Now I'm no rigger but to me used rigging gear is an enormous can of worms...
You don't know the history of the piece so unless you are going to have it all X rayed to pick up any developing fractures within the steel (at which point new may be cheaper anyway) how do you know the bracket isn't about to fail?

Now an empty space with a fall to hard concrete from a height may happen to meet my definition of best use of Bose, but there are too many ways that can go wrong and I dunno, kill someone...


----------



## mixmaster (Oct 22, 2009)

EdKaz said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have any used SB-8, SB-82 or CSB-5B suspension brackets for some Bose speakers? I can't believe these things are so expensive! I have to hang 6 802s and at least 2 502s for an upcoming boxing event.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed



Worked in a venue once with 802s flown from the ceiling. Don't know what rigging was used, but with all things Bose, it WAS probably overpriced. Worst of all they were hung quite high, in an "array" (term used loosely) of 3 groups of 4 boxes for an LCR system. Very uneven coverage. Comment from the house guy was that the speakers were never designed to be put up as cluster, but this was what the venue had from before he was hired. FWIW.


----------

